# Car guys and galls



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So if you could choose any car to have what would it be and why?
I would like an 1959 Cadillac Elderado Balritz custom in candy red ,white interior, the seats would be white and in the middle of the seats would be red .
I think I'm the only one that would rather an four door hardtop . I would have white wall Goodyear tires, those fancy chrome spoked caddy rims ,all power option ( they had power seats, windows,doors ect real huge back then).
The two pipes and to top it off a set of big fuzzy die .

Reasoning is because when I was young I had an hotwheel car like it . I had five of them in different colors at one time 

PS. I'm going to one in person this summer I'm so stoked . I didn't know there was one on the island,and we drove past it for the last 18 years at the Car Life Museum lol.
proud boogie owner


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Audi R8.
An exotic that I don't think has the finicky temperament of most exotics.

Aston Martin Vanquish.....just to feel like James Bond.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My drooling-over-car days are long over, and I am disinclined to drive very fast at all. But way back in the 60's, when I used to read _Road & Track _religiously, memorizing how many PSI it took to change gears on a Lamborghini, I had a soft spot for a Lotus Elan. Maybe it was because Emma Peel from the Avengers drove one. But it was a cool car. The current Mazda Miata looks a lot like the Elan.










I also thought the Studebaker Avanti was dead sexy.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't care what it looks like or how it sounds...if it gets me to and from work and can make it through a family road trip or two per year reliably and won't cost me a mint to maintain then I'll take two of whatever they are...my wife will need one as well!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i want this one












amd if i can't have that, then this


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

1975-89 Porsche 911 in black or red.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> I don't care what it looks like or how it sounds...if it gets me to and from work and can make it through a family road trip or two per year reliably and won't cost me a mint to maintain then I'll take two of whatever they are...my wife will need one as well!


I'm with you, there, pal. BUT surely once upon a time, before you came to your senses, there must have been something you pined for?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

mhammer said:


> I'm with you, there, pal. BUT surely once upon a time, before you came to your senses, there must have been something you pined for?


Cars have never interested me.

Do I take another look when an exotic looking car drives by? Sure.

But then I'm back to singing along with whatever is blaring on the radio.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would take this one because it's got comfort, handling, performance and style all in one package.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Black and white 1959 Corvette. 

Cobalt Blue 1987 Chev Monte Carlo 

only 2 vehicles that turn my crank.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

djmarcelca said:


> Black and white 1959 Corvette.
> 
> Cobalt Blue 1987 Chev Monte Carlo
> 
> only 2 vehicles that turn my crank.


There you 59 Corvette best looking vet ever made

proud boogie owner


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It would be a Porsche 911 Carerra in a burgundy or black.

In the mean time I love what I'm driving now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

[video]http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/1948-1952-ford-fseries-trucks-3_zpsptcql587.jpg[/video]
1949 f100 with a 239 flathead 8. A basic truck that you can work on and one of the vehicles I learned to drive on. It would look good with the '49 Dodge.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Chrysler Turbine car


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Chrysler Turbine car


Going to fry eggs on the hood of the car behind you? If there's a hood left.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2015)

I have too many favourites. Let me choose one from 
Jay Leno's warehouse. Or a build from Chip Foose.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If it was your money?

Ferrari 250 GTO, or the non-racing 'luxury-version' 250 GT Berlinetta Lusso. 

It it was my money?

Air cooled 911.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

That would do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm taking the premise of the thread as meaning 'lottery dreams".


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

My very first car was a 67 MGB GT with knock off wire wheels...it came with a hammer. Next up was a triumph GT6..then a series of TR7s and finally a TR8...then I bought my first north american car a 74 Pontiac GTO. I've had all kinds of cars...but what I really pined for...was something unpretty that as so beastly and raw and took me back to my childhood...the days of Ohio George Montgomery, Grumpy Bill Jenkins, The Maalco Gasser..and all that era....I'm talking about the quintessential mother of all hotrods...

a 41 Willys gasser


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I'm taking the premise of the thread as meaning 'lottery dreams".


I'm taking it as attainable at my wage.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2015)

I would too, except my wife always has 'better' plans for 'ahem' our money.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Toyota 2000GT









or

Group 5 Lancia Stratos Turbo










I think the Toyota would be more livable though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've always liked the Jaguar E Types...

















The Avanti was also a favorite of mine.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's been ages since I thought about the specs on those. Were they 12 or 16 cylinders? Either way, hard to beat for sheer looks. There was a time when Britain set the standard for sports cars: Jag, Triumph, Aston-Martin, Austin-Healey, MG.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I've always liked the Jaguar E Types...
> 
> View attachment 13194
> 
> ...


Yes!

Or a 2-tone (blue/cream) Austin Healey 3000.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hey dr hook, you're pic (which is freekin awesome, btw) reminded me of this car below. when i was a kid, i thought this car was the coolest ever made, and i watched it on television every sunday for years

[video]https://youtu.be/l8lhRGDBX7M[/video]


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> It's been ages since I thought about the specs on those. Were they 12 or 16 cylinders? Either way, hard to beat for sheer looks. There was a time when Britain set the standard for sports cars: Jag, Triumph, Aston-Martin, Austin-Healey, MG.


The series 1 and 2 were in-line 6's (3.8 and 4.2 l, I think). V12's after that. The 6 cylinder cars are considered the real sports cars, the 12 was a bit of a boulevard cruiser. 

"The greatest crumpet collector known to man" - Henry N. Manney


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

cheezyridr; when i was a kid said:


> * this car was the coolest ever made, and i watched it on television every sunday for years*[/U]
> 
> I assumed it was this:.......
> [video=youtube;P46UgqF8GVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P46UgqF8GVA[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> I'm taking it as attainable at my wage.


Not much fun in that.
begs the question, if you desire a particular car badly, and it is affordable at your wage, why don't you already own it?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Right now, this is keeping me happy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Not much fun in that.
> begs the question, if you desire a particular car badly, and it is affordable at your wage, why don't you already own it?


Because I have to finish the '81 Harley first, then it's a toss up on doing the '49 dodge or the '51 GMC. The fun is getting them running and street legal for where you live and then driving them. I'm not interested in a ground up restoration, just a "daily" driver. Another part of the fun is finding one. I don't mean looking on Kijiji or things like that, I'm talking taking a road trip and see what's out there. That's how I found the one pocket bike and hopefully I find another.....two grand daughters and one little motorcycle just don't work. That in itself is an on going process.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Because I have to finish the '81 Harley first, then it's a toss up on doing the '49 dodge or the '51 GMC. The fun is getting them running and street legal for where you live and then driving them. I'm not interested in a ground up restoration, just a "daily" driver. Another part of the fun is finding one. I don't mean looking on Kijiji or things like that, I'm talking taking a road trip and see what's out there.


As teenagers we would constantly cruise the back alleys in the less desirable neighborhoods of Edmonton looking for old cars & trucks. Picked up quite a few gems that way. 

Back then every farmer had 10 to 20 old vehicles sitting off the trees. Then scrap metal became worth something and they were crushed by the thousands. 

There's a 48 to 52 Ford 1/2 ton in the Fort I've been watching for years. All original, flathead even, sitting, never drives.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> As teenagers we would constantly cruise the back alleys in the less desirable neighborhoods of Edmonton looking for old cars & trucks. Picked up quite a few gems that way.
> 
> Back then every farmer had 10 to 20 old vehicles sitting off the trees. Then scrap metal became worth something and they were crushed by the thousands.
> 
> There's a 48 to 52 Ford 1/2 ton in the Fort I've been watching for years. All original, flathead even, sitting, never drives.


'bout 2 miles from here is a "storage compound/campground" Last year we went to a yard sale there. Behind one of the barns was a '50 Chrysler Windsor...that ran. In the compound amongst the Belairs, the Caddys and a Toronado were 3 old Ford trucks a Cornbinder and at least 1 Fargo. All at reasonable prices and going from parts vehicle to almost drivable. The Windsor needs tires, a windshield and seat covers. There's still farms around that when they get a new vehicle they park the old one....and there they sit. As far as the old Ford in Fort.....just south-east of town off of 15?


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Since I grew up in the late 70's early 80's my dream car back then was a Solar Gold 1978 t-top Trans Am. Today, well actually for the last 20 years I've owned this one. 









I pulled the original T/A 6.6 400 out of it and put in a bored 030 over 455 now displacing 462 cubic inches. Hence my name, TA462. I still have a dream car though, I would love to buy a Boss 302 Laguna Seca Mustang. I almost bought one in 2013 but they only came in Black or silver, both colours are at the bottom of my list in car colours.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> As far as the old Ford in Fort.....just south-east of town off of 15?


This one is right in town, parked on cement, covered with a tarp. On the service road that runs along the south side of 98th avenue, between 104 street and 106 street .
It's red & black. 

Nothing wrong with about a 1950 Intersmashemall. They make a nice looking rod.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Not much fun in that.
> begs the question, if you desire a particular car badly, and it is affordable at your wage, why don't you already own it?


Well, in my case: practicality. I could go out and buy an air-cooled Porsche tomorrow but you can't haul gear in it, you can't do much besides drive it the way it should be driven. Oh yea, that brings up the other point.........tickets and points. I soon wouldn't be able to drive my daily driver either.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Not much room in a Porsche, but a great cup-holder on the back.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

1970 Plymouth 'cuda. Painted in Dodge's Plum Crazy purple. Or a 1971 Dodge Demon, first year for the Demon. Both of which are in my garage. The 'cuda has a 340 4-speed, the Demon has a six. However there is a 440 in the corner of the garage that just begs to be shoe horned into the Demon. Daily driver...any year Dodge Ramcharger will do nicely.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

MaxWedge said:


> the Demon has a six.


the Leaning Tower of Power!! :sFun_dancing:


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is my summer toy: just out of storage -not cleaned or detailed
1995 VW Golf GTI, 2.8 Vr6(biggest engine available at the time - 172HP), mostly original paint
I've had it over ten years and used to enter it in VW shows.

This will have to do until my Wife allows me to get a highboy or T bucket.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

WCGill said:


> Not much room in a Porsche, but a great cup-holder on the back.
> View attachment 13656


Is that yours?

- - - Updated - - -



MaxWedge said:


> 1970 Plymouth 'cuda. Painted in Dodge's Plum Crazy purple. Or a 1971 Dodge Demon, first year for the Demon. Both of which are in my garage. The 'cuda has a 340 4-speed, the Demon has a six. However there is a 440 in the corner of the garage that just begs to be shoe horned into the Demon. Daily driver...any year Dodge Ramcharger will do nicely.


Don't come back here until you post pics of these!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Back in the day, I had it so that you could fit 2 road cases side by side with a mattress base on top or 2 surfboard.








1978 Ford Escort Sundowner. With 2litre twincam engine w/45mm weber carbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

WCGill said:


> Not much room in a Porsche, but a great cup-holder on the back.
> View attachment 13656


LOL. 

Life is good building amps? At least, I'm assuming you didn't make that farming in Leader. I heard about a farmer in southern Sask that won a millions dollars and when asked what he was going to do, he replied: "Oh, I'll just keep farming until its gone."


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I've wanted an M3 since the I saw the e36 when I was a kid in the '90s ... I picked this up a few weeks ago.




























Vroom!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

that is really cool the way the back deck opens up.
Congrats!
Drive it wisely.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ford did that years ago.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

TA462 said:


> Ford did that years ago.


1957 to 1959. It was called the "retractable hardtop".


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2015)

even earlier.
1938 Peugeot 402 Eclipse DeCapotable


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

WCGill said:


> Not much room in a Porsche, but a great cup-holder on the back.
> View attachment 13656



Ok, this guy wins.

It is what it is.

- - - Updated - - -



Brennan said:


> I've wanted an M3 since the I saw the e36 when I was a kid in the '90s ... I picked this up a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful. 

Now please tell me it will be stored in winter.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Now please tell me it will be stored in winter.


Nope, yearly driven with a good set of winter tires/wheels. Unfortunately having two cars would be too much of a hassle for me right now. I take care of my toys though, and they generally look and drive brand new when I sell them.

When I do move to two vehicles, one will very likely be a 911 CS.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Just enhanced my garage a little last month



So so it won't confuse anyone, the car is only partially raised in the pic.


----------

